
Hyper_, the container-native cloud, is now generally available - scprodigy
https://blog.hyper.sh/hyper-is-generally-available.html
======
resouer
This is how container cloud should look like, i.e. a giant docker in the
cloud.

In fact docker itself has a very nice api/cli, but obviously dockercloud does
not, that's a pity.

------
nogox
Looks very simple to deploy a few containers. Nice work!

